# Eating competions



## enomike (Jul 9, 2007)

Have any of you guy or gals ever entered a eating competions to either gain weight or for the fun of it. Also how would you get ready for a competion anyway? :happy: :happy: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, I saw a that a guy recently ate a lot of hotdogs. What is in them? Now that is the scary part. Susannah


----------



## Koldun (Jul 10, 2007)

Kobiyashi - a champion eater from Japan. He broke the record by eating 63 hot dogs (with buns) on July 4th despite claiming he had an injured jaw.

He was beat by Joey Chestnut (an American) who ate 66 dogs in 12 minutes. Yes - they both broke the record.

Yes they train for the competitions. Surprisingly, Kob only weighs 150 lbs and is "lean". He has really nice muscle tone.

Trivia: This was only the second time Kob lost. The first time was to a bear...an actual bear.

Watch for an upcoming Japanese woman who weighs 108 lbs (can't remember her name right now.) She ate eighteen pounds of food in one sitting!


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 10, 2007)

Natsuko (Gal) Sone. I don't think she's up and coming so much as the girl to beat. 
I only know of one person here who's actually done any sort of competitive eating at all ( I won't shout her out 'cause I dunno how proud of it she still is.) Sometimes I wonder if it just goes against the grain of the larger dimensions community or what. 
A couple interesting links I'd suggest are www.ifoce.com and www.eatfeats.com there're more sites, but those are updated fairly regularly.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 10, 2007)

Eating Competitions!
Well I can eat really good but I've never had to gull to actually enter myself into a Eating Contest because I get sick quick and I don't want to make a fool of myself so I don't try to enter drastic things as those


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone ever noticed that (not trying to sound racist or anything, because I'm not) the champions of the contests are Asians and usually slim?


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jul 12, 2007)

I saw a youtube video where she tried to match Elvis's daily caloric intake of 15,000 calories a day...and she did. She's 5'4" and 95 lbs...and she loves eating too...apparently also loves mayo and takes it everywhere she goes...why she's not a bbw is beyond me...



Totmacher said:


> Natsuko (Gal) Sone. I don't think she's up and coming so much as the girl to beat.
> I only know of one person here who's actually done any sort of competitive eating at all ( I won't shout her out 'cause I dunno how proud of it she still is.) Sometimes I wonder if it just goes against the grain of the larger dimensions community or what.
> A couple interesting links I'd suggest are www.ifoce.com and www.eatfeats.com there're more sites, but those are updated fairly regularly.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jul 12, 2007)

looks like she is eager to challenge americans

http://www.japanprobe.com/?p=2214

frankly I'd love to see some of the big sexy babes we have here out-eat her....or maybe eat her too haha


----------

